# What will 2010 to 2020 be called



## Jemma Atkinson (Nov 8, 2009)

Guys, does anyone know what the decade ahead will be called, if 2000-2010 was the naughteys what will 2010-2020 be called


----------



## crimson_b1ade (Nov 8, 2009)

The Teenies.


----------



## crimson_b1ade (Nov 8, 2009)

or...The Tweenies. But I doubt it will matter since the world ends in 2012.


----------



## Nimit (Nov 9, 2009)

> But I doubt it will matter since the world ends in 2012


The world was supposed to end almost a dozen times now by means of all stupid predicitions done according to these spineless astrological land lubbers  I suggest they should take a hike on Mount Everest for a couple of years


----------



## Scott Huish (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't know about that, the Mayan calendar is supposed to be more sophisticated than our own. Doesn't necessarily mean the world is going to end in 2012, but that is what that prediction is based on.


----------



## DominicB (Nov 9, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2012_phenomenon

DominicB


----------



## Expiry (Nov 10, 2009)

Assuming the world doesn't end in 2012, we're scheduled to have a World Cup in 2020. But what will that be called? Cricket already have a competition called the 2020 World Cup.

Imagine in 2021, Andrew Strauss is sat with his grandson 

"I played for England in the 2020 World Cup". 
"Did you, Grandad? Did you score a goal?". 
"Err, no. I'm a cricketer. I played in the 2020 World Cup in 2009".
"Oh, I see. Have you got any sweets?"


----------



## Domski (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm due to meet the girl of my dreams in 2013 and England have got to defend their World Cup crown in 2014 so it had smegging well better not go ending on me before then!!!

Dom


----------



## Nimit (Nov 11, 2009)

> I'm due to meet the girl of my dreams in 2013


 not found one yet ? 



> England have got to defend their World Cup crown in 2014


Good Luck to England though (from an indian)  !


----------



## DominicB (Nov 11, 2009)

Domski said:


> ... and England have got to defend their World Cup crown in 2014 so it had smegging well better not go ending on me before then!!!


Ahaaaa, but NASA boffins have decided that the world's not going to end anyway :
*http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/11/11/nasa_world_not_ending_2012/*

So you will be able to see England win the World Cup for the third time in 2014!

... on second thoughts maybe not, eh ... 

DominicB


----------



## Lewiy (Nov 16, 2009)

My money's on it being the "Twen-teens".  Although personally I think this would be horrible to endure for 10 years!  Perhaps we should just ignore these years altogether.  I don't think that there will be anything interesting going down anyway. (Thinking about the hideous concept of London hosting the Olympics in a half finished stadium).


----------



## Domski (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to 2010-2011, got loads of fun stuff planned already although if anyone calls them "Twen-teens" in front of me they're likely to get a poke in the eye.


----------



## Oorang (Nov 23, 2009)

You know what would hilarious? If they got the date wrong, by like a week.


----------



## texasalynn (Nov 23, 2009)

Domski said:


> anyone calls them "Twen-teens" in front of me they're likely to get a poke in the eye.


 
  

thanks for the chuckle


----------



## Jonmo1 (Dec 14, 2009)

People say the Myans prediced Dec 12 2012 as the end of the world?

To me, that's just the day they stopped at when they were writing the calander...

Surely they couldn't just keep going on and on and on forever...
So they just said, "OK, do we really need to write the calendar out any furter?" And they stopped.

I mean, Come On!!


----------



## jproffer (Dec 19, 2009)

> People say the Myans prediced Dec 12 2012 as the end of the world?
> 
> To me, that's just the day they stopped at when they were writing the calander...
> 
> ...



LOL, my thoughts exactly. The Myan calendar was written...when? 2000, 3000 years ago?? (history is not my strong point)

Some poor slob got up to 2000...nobody even noticed, so he got to 2012 and he said "Eh, ya know what...some other poor SOB can do the NEXT 2000 years...I'm DONE"


----------

